# Wolfdog and Golden retrievers.



## Snowshoe x) (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, hi there! My name is Snowshoe, and I'm new to this forum.
I play on a dog sim called Furry paws, and its easy to message me there.
(304443# on there.)
Anyways, I train and handle dogs for a living, but I will be going to Tom Rose school in 2013 (for dog trainers). I love photography as well.
I own 2 Golden Retrievers, and 1 low content wolfdog.

First up, we have Candlelight's dances with wolves "Keesha". She's a 7 month old low content wolfdog. But I always say she's a Siberian husky, because the only wolf traits that we see, are in her temperament. We got her from a reputable breeder up north in quebec, she comes from pure sledding lines.









Next, we have Ch. kawartha's Molly by the sea "Molly". She's a 4 year old Golden retriever. I got her from a reputable breeder in Ontario (Kawartha lake). She comes from hunting lines, but we did some conformation showing when she was younger. She does some Therapy work, and is beeing trained to be certified as an all purpose assistance dog.









And finally, we have Magie gold's Gaffer by the shore "Gaffer". He's a 5 year old Golden Retriever. We got him from a reputable show breeder in Quebec. He comes from show lines, and the hunting instinc isn't really there. He loves to get dirty, even tho' he's a well behaved male x) Gaffer is a certified SAR dog, he also detects drugs and narcotics. (No pictures yet, sorry D: )

Ok, and heres a dog I love ALOT. Its Ch. candlelight's Dance Dance with me "Shasta". He's a 2 year old American Eskimo Dog. He got his Ch. title at 1 1/2 years old! He's my cousin's dog, but I handle him in the ring, and I'm training him for Therapy work. 







​


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! Don't which one I like better so I just won't choose. Welcome to DF.


----------



## Snowshoe x) (Feb 15, 2010)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Beautiful dogs! Don't which one I like better so I just won't choose. Welcome to DF.


Thank you! c:

I will be posting pictures of Gaffer later, and if people are interested, I could show pictures of the dogs I trained/train.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

welcome to DF
your dogs are beautiful 


/Amanda


----------



## Snowshoe x) (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Aww, so sweet. You got yourself some beautiful dogs 

Keesha reminds me of a Canadian Eskimo I once had, who I also got from sledding breeders


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow great dogs and great pics! I love your dogs!


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

The 1st one is beautiful. Looks a lot like my husky. Except he's more fluffy and looks bigger. She is gorgeous!!! I love wolfdogs.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi snoshoe, nice to have you on here. don't know if you recognize my screen name or not from FP


----------



## Snowshoe x) (Feb 15, 2010)

Keechak- of course I recognize you 

Others- Thank you so much! c:


----------

